# Yellow river slabs, 6-13



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

We went this morning and caught some nice fish bottom fishing with earthworms and flipping crickets. Caught over 30 with 15 or so big boys, the big bream come out of one hole on crickets fishing about 4 ft deep. Rain and thunder come up on us so we left early, going back this evening if the weather holds out.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Lotsa fun right there.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Nothing wrong w/that! Fine job.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice job. Gonna hit it in the morning if the weather holds out.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Nothing like pulling those big bulls out of the river! I catch some giants out of my buddy's lake but it doesn't compare in my opinion. May have something to do with fond memories of fishin with grandpaw.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job!!! Congrats!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow, I thought those things were extinct by the why the biologist talk about catfish eating all the bluegills..


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Man, those are some nice bull bream. Apparently the bit and size is similar in several panhandle creeks and rivers. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ones !


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Went back this afternoon from about 2-6. We caught about 25-30 again, but no real big ones just solid bream...The bite is hot right now, take advantage before the rain messes it up again.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

We went this morning,we must be fishing way different places we could only get 3 but they were like the ones you posted the picture of.We were west of hwy. 87 were there from 7-11:30


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Fished the Yellow north of hwy 90 this afternoon 3:00 to 7:30. Caught about 20 with 9 keepers. First time in the area so this was a learning experience. Talked to guys in two boats and their luck was about the same. Next trip I will adjust my tackle somewhat for swift water. 
Beautiful part of the river with numerous white sandbar beaches. One had a good size group with 3 tents, kids, dog, etc.  Amazingly the sandbars were free of trash. Maybe people take it with them or maybe the last flood cleaned everything.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*this afternoone*

Deleted


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice size catch! Good times for sure! :thumbup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Went back this morning to yellow river in holt and it was pretty much a dud. Caught around 10 a couple were good size but that was it. Water was still a little high down there IMO...


----------

